# band members needed



## tomorama (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay, here's the deal. I am Tom, a 23-year-old guitar player in Calgary. I play lead/rhythm. I'm not going to list influences, because I want to sound like something new. I don't shred as a style of guitar playing, but I can definitely play fast, do cool lead work, and still hold down the riffs as well. I would describe my sound as riff/chord-heavy, with raw-soudning yet structured solos, often leaning towards funky syncopation or a hypnotic alternative-style groove.

I need some people who are serious about music to start a working band. We will write and play only originals, though we can always learn and play cover songs for fun once in a while. I cannot stress enough that this is a WORKING band, seeking to make a living as musicians. i need a good group dynamic, and people who can hang out together as friends, not just bandmates. Band experience is a big plus, but if you're a natural, that's great too. This means that if any of the following describes you, then you should not apply...

-works nights and/or weekends (i only work days, mon-fri)
-is under 18 yrs (i'm 23)
-is over 27-28 yrs
-alcoholic / drinks to excess at inappropriate times (i rarely drink, but don't care if you do)
-regularly takes any drug stronger than marijuana (i'm a toker, but it's band first, weed second)
-thinks he has a whole bunch of free time but cannot commit to regular practice times (i AM free all the time)
-has a girlfriend who won't let him off the leash (bros before ho's)
-does not have wheels or a reliable ride (i have a jeep cherokee that's in perfect shape)
-has no band experience (i was in a gigging band for 3 years)
-does not know any music theory at all (i know a fair bit, and it's part of my writing process)
-does not have any equipment to use at rehearsal (i have plenty of guitar stuff)
-has a bad habit of meeting people on the internet and then never following through on it

So if you can read that list and say that none of it applies to you, read onwards...

Girls are welcome, but I really would prefer guys. I need a bassist (a real bassist, not a guitarist forced to play bass), a singer/frontman/songwriter (yes, all three), and a drummer who knows his stuff. I'll be honest and say that I don't want a second guitarist at all. I've always been a fan of the power-trio approach, as it leaves everyone lots of room to work, make writing faster, and live shows easier. I'm pretty inflexible when it comes to the age limit... sorry old dudes. And finally, I'm just going to stress again that if you don't actually have three or four days per week, every week, free to do band-related stuff, please don't apply.

Thanks

Tom - [email protected]


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow . I think you should re-read your post and think about it a bit...


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

tomorama said:


> I don't want a second guitarist at all.


In that case a guitar forum might not be the best place to post this. If you haven't already then try posting at http://www.albertamusicscene.com/forums/ and craigslist, although going to jams will probably be your best bet.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

tomorama said:


> Okay, here's the deal. I am Tom, a 23-year-old guitar player in Calgary. I play lead/rhythm. I'm not going to list influences, because I want to sound like something new. I don't shred as a style of guitar playing, but I can definitely play fast, do cool lead work, and still hold down the riffs as well. I would describe my sound as riff/chord-heavy, with raw-soudning yet structured solos, often leaning towards funky syncopation or a hypnotic alternative-style groove.
> 
> I need some people who are serious about music to start a working band. We will write and play only originals, though we can always learn and play cover songs for fun once in a while. I cannot stress enough that this is a WORKING band, seeking to make a living as musicians. i need a good group dynamic, and people who can hang out together as friends, not just bandmates. Band experience is a big plus, but if you're a natural, that's great too. This means that if any of the following describes you, then you should not apply...
> 
> ...


WOW, hey you forgot to add your not interested in anyone who actually has a life


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

> And finally, I'm just going to stress again that if you don't actually have *three or four days per week, every week, free to do band-related stuff*, please don't apply.


Are you serious? Guess you are. Good luck.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

May the force be with you.:bow:


----------

